# Problema con Alarma



## crimaga (Mar 11, 2015)

hola, tengo una problema con una entrada de alarma en un marcador telefónico , la entrada funciona con  contacto negativo normalmente cerrado, cuando se provoca la alarma,  el circuito se abre la entrada de alarma lo detecta y acciona el marcador.  El problema es que al provocarse la alarma el circuito se abre como debe hacer (comprobado con polímetro  no da continuidad)   pero la entrada no acciona el relé correspondiente, pero si quito el cable de la entrada de alarma sí que detecta la apertura del circuito y acciona el relé.  Comprobado en distintas entradas y diferentes marcadores. Que puede estar pasando?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola, Puede ser que se trate de un switch doble de esos que tienen NA y NC y que el NA esté sucio de los contactos y no accione el relé


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 11, 2015)

Perdon, marca modelo de alarma? Estas seguro que la salida es a relay? No es colector abierto? Hago todas estas prwguntas para tratar de entender lonquevtenes en mano ya que las alarmas que manipulo ya vienen con dialer incluido, pero se puede sumar un backup gsm o un modem gprs y trabaja similar, e incluido,tambien se suele emplear lansalida pgm para otro tipo de dialer (marcadores)... te pregunto lo del relay por que en las tres marcas que meti mano, el unico relay que vi es elnque selecciona quien usa el telefono (tip-ring/t1-r1).



O sea,ese relay que menciono, controla la linea pura. Esto es por si queda unbtelefono descolgado y el comunicador no puede realizar un llamado....


----------



## crimaga (Mar 12, 2015)

El funcionamiento es como describo anteriormente.
he probado con diferentes marcadores y en todos da el mismo problema.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 12, 2015)

Bueno...si no das mas detalles, pasame la direccion asi voy personalmente a verlo


----------



## crimaga (Mar 12, 2015)

que detalles quieres? igual no me explico , lo intento  de nuevo,  tenemos por un lado un ordenador asociado a un proceso productivo que según diferentes parámetros envía una señal de alarma a un marcador telefónico, la señal es un contacto normalmente cerrado que al abrirse debería accionar el marcador. lo que ocurre es lo siguiente El contacto se abre lo compruebo con un tester y se corta (deja de tener continuidad) pero no marca,  en cambio si le quito el cable que en teoría debería ser lo mismo que ocurre al abrirse el circuito el marcador si actúa.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahora si me cierra un poco mas el tema... creo entonces que una de las posibilidades esta entonces en el comentario de dani; verifica esto y por si acaso, verifica si no hay ruodo/interferencias, etc...
la entrada segun te entendi, era negativa? Podes sacar una foto "clara" de las conexiones? Quizas sea tan solo un pequeño error que escapa ante la vista


----------



## crimaga (Mar 12, 2015)

No puede ser problema de suciedad como comentáis ya que he probado en diferentes marcadores y en todos pasa igual, además la entrada conectada  a otra "alarma"  funciona correctamente. En cuanto a lo del ruido o interferencias es algo que barajo desde el principio pero me desconcierta el hecho de que si tengo puesto el tester midiendo continuidad,  al activar la alarma,  se corta la continuidad, "el tester deja de pitar" comprobado una y mil veces 
Si,  es negativa, las gnd de las diferentes alarmas se conectan  juntas y los negativos cada uno a una entrada de alarma


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 12, 2015)

Bien... la salida del relay... el comun... a donde va conectado? A donde lo edtas conectando?un terminal al comunicador...el otro? Me parece que no te reconoce los estados... puede ser que estes usando disntitas gnd...


----------



## crimaga (Mar 12, 2015)

Un terminar al comunicador y el otro (gnd) junto a las otras gnd de las alarmas en el conector gnd del marcador. el resto de alarmas funcionan.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 12, 2015)

Como indica Torres, es posible que exista ruido.  Que tan largos son los cables que llevan la señal al marcador?  Son blindados o solo es un par trenzado? Que dispositivo es el que recibe la señal de disparo de alarma?


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 12, 2015)

Podtias indicar marca modelo y una foto de lanconexion? Esgoy tratandobde atudarte pero sin datos se hace largo el topico


----------



## crimaga (Mar 12, 2015)

Marca y modelo del marcador?? ... he probado con varios marcadores, Siscom, Visonic, , Bentel, ...  y la alarma es Tigsa


----------

